# Shocking!



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I've heard about this but never looked at it. If you don't like bad language then be warned! Robert Millage was the first hunter to shoot a de-listed wolf in Idaho. This show's the one sided, mindless, brainless idiots that call themselves animal lovers.

http://wolfcomments.blogspot.com/


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm sure he knew he would get a lot of hate mail, and if he didn't I question his mental capabilities. Hunting them is one thing, publishing your name and address is another. That said I certainly do not agree with the anti's in any way shape or form, I'm just not sure why Mr. Millage would put himself in that position.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

His name and address were on the net for business reason's so it was easy access but downloading photo's of his children is just wrong.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I totally agree.


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

Wow... its amazing how so many of those whining hippies acted without a thread of self decency. It makes me think about the Mountain Dew commercial with the robot zapping hippies...lol


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Its also amazing how they try using big words (for them!) and it all brakes down in the end and they get personal and resort to foul language. They are the same over here.


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

You are 100% right Matt. They try so hard to appear intelligent and wind up name calling...lol. If they care so much about wolves then they should try to hug one!









Those people remind of the "grizzly man" and we all know how he wound up.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Timothy Treadwell what an idiot!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

You guys know how much I want to hug one of those beauti..... *@#*#^%#%#%#^# hippy tree hugging #%%&&&&**. LOL


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

The trouble is Tom thats how they want you to be as it adds fuel to their very poor and pointless argument. They want to have people view you as a mindless law braking idiot not a responsible outdoors man.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I know. I wouldn't ever stoop to breaking any laws like many of the crazies do. It's just very frustrating to simply explain anything to them. Many are so close minded that I've dealt with that it's like beating your head into a wall.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I wasn't saying you ever would Tom, sorry. When you do try to TALK to them in a polite way they just shout and swear at you! I guess its because they are in the wrong and don't like it! Though I doubt that!


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

They get angry and shout in an attempt at intimidation because they have no real factual backing for the way they feel. It is all based on emotion from watching bambi too many times growing up and not based on the science of management. They dont care if wolf numbers explode then there is a shortage of prey resulting in multitudes of wolves dying of starvation. They dont want to hear about their numbers needing to be in check for their own good. Nor do they want to hear about how all the money from licenses for hunting them goes toward their management and ultimately would be the primary source of funding for wolves. They just want to hug them and give them names.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

And who paid for the reintroduction of wolves! Yep thats right hunters and fisherman through tags and licences! Its the perfect kick in the nuts for you guys!


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Weirdo's....And stupid. Lets hope not dangerous, for himself and children's sake. It's just too bad that people are so blinded that they no longer see the damage that they do by implementing irrational laws and trying to play god. Nature and the natural world, can take care of itself, if only you let it. All plants and animals can adapt to change over time. They call this evolution, and it consists of a process of elimination. The weak are phased out and replaced by better/more evolved creatures. It some point, humans ourselves will become something unknown to us right now. Who knows, we may even be eradicated and left behind. It's only natural and the way of nature. This guy was lucky enough to be able to hunt and kill a wolf. If that bothers you, then don't go to the web site. But don't go threatening him or his family, it just shows the world how you really are. A killer! A dangerous murderer! Or worse, a brainless idiot with miss guided delusions.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well said Jim but no matter how well you speak or what sense you make they are so dumb it wont sink in.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah hear this story.....

last fall I had picked up three fresh road kill raccoons. I had them in the back of my pick up, much like Chris's ram. I had left my daughter in the truck while I ran into Sams Club to grab a few things I needed. My son who went in with me, he had to go back to the truck to grab somthing he forgot. He came back into the store and said...Dad, you need to get back out to your truck there is a crazy lady at the truck and has my sissy scared. I went out, no one there....my daughter told me this lady walked by and looked in the back of my truck and saw the raccoons and went ballistic, yelling, screeming, ranting, huffing and puffing about who in the he77 I thought I was to be killing animals. She wrote a short note saying much the same. Too bad there was no name or number. My 14 year old daughter said dad I did not know what to do...I told her she did the right thing, staying locked up and ignoring her.

Next time I told her...911


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

If anyone is interested in helping to educate some of these loons... err.. I mean "people", all of their email addresses are attached.

View attachment emails.txt


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

Chris Miller said:


> If anyone is interested in helping to educate some of these loons... err.. I mean "people", all of their email addresses are attached.
> 
> View attachment 2272


Hahahahahahaha.... give them a dose of their own medicine???


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Tempting, but unfortunately they get under my skin so badly I'd ending up being just like them. Brian, went through the same thing with a deer. I about fell over when the lady approached me, luckily my wife shut her up when she asked about her leather coat and shoes. The $%%^^ walked away rather quickly then !!


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

Amen to that bones!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Maybe sometimes it needs a woman's touch! Roberta tells me to pipe down if I'm starting to get hot under the collar.


----------

